# My Garage Setup, hows yours?



## raziemlutto (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey guys, 

just wanted to share my official start-up. just like the introduction post I made, I been researching for the past year and owned a crappy press to practice on. Now, I feel ready and have officially launched my Garage shop with good equipment. Its going to be locally based first. Please give me some feedback, and I would also like to see you garage / home based shop.












Thats my Riley Hopkins win series 4 color 1 station Press, I know it wont be long I will need to 
upgrade to all stations



the basic exposure unit, it does the job pretty well. but definitely a priority to upgrade, when I get some business cash flow








[/URL]

all the supplies..not much, but sufficient for now








[/URL]

My little office in the garage as well, I got the epson 1400 sitting there, its great. you can also
see the squeegee rack I built



My home made drying cabinet, with a heater fan..it works great to dry the screens.


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

Your pics aren't showing up for some reason..


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

Worked for me. Looks great.


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome!!! I plan on moving out of the spare bedroom to the unused garage this spring.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Great setup, but you need a more comfortable office chair!


----------



## FireMedic301 (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks Great, keep up the great work!!!


----------



## standardgraphics (Jul 28, 2008)

for now:::

Login | Facebook

photos to follow


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice job. Good luck


----------



## tops4500 (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks Great, Good Luck


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

raziemlutto said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> just wanted to share my official start-up. just like the introduction post I made, I been researching for the past year and owned a crappy press to practice on. Now, I feel ready and have officially launched my Garage shop with good equipment. Its going to be locally based first. Please give me some feedback, and I would also like to see you garage / home based shop.


look good did u get all ur stuff from ryonet?


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

neat and clean, michael...


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks great! I am looking to convert my garage into my shop this year and could use all the ideas I can get. Do you have heat and a/c?


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

very neat setup,but I agree a more comforable chair is needed.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

comfortable chair makes you sleepy and slow and..... 
i think michael has a point of using that kind of chair..


----------



## raziemlutto (Feb 18, 2008)

haha, to save space. and thats all I can afford. I still go to college. maybe after a few shirt sales, Ill invest in something more comfy


----------



## nodrama714 (Dec 1, 2008)

i would get a bed and stuff in there i love your garage im jealous


----------



## image designer (Dec 31, 2008)

frankiko said:


> comfortable chair makes you sleepy and slow and.....
> i think michael has a point of using that kind of chair..


sorry if i offended anyone i just read the thread and chuckled sorry my since of hummer got if the way


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

image designer said:


> sorry if i offended anyone i just read the thread and chuckled sorry my since of hummer got if the way


oh, no, Rob, i think we are all good. you didn't made any offensive remarks there....and my remarks are not intended to offense someone too (i hope). 

ok, let' get back to Michael's garage.... 

Bedroom? yeah... so clean and neat, not bad for a bed.


----------



## WearMagic (Oct 31, 2008)

Great looking start!


----------



## kHong (Dec 24, 2008)

nice looks good! good luck.


----------



## jpspent (May 29, 2008)

I agree looks great low overhead. Reminds me of the good old days.
Good luck.


----------



## raziemlutto (Feb 18, 2008)

My shop..2 months later..


Yes, i got a better chair.

- added dryer
- heat press
- couple more work tables
- exposure unit
- washout sink
etc.....



[/URL

[URL="http://imageshack.us"]


[img=http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/7445/shopfx9.jpg]


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

nice but maybe you should angle the pegs on your rack. also you can use a fitness ball for a chair


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

and you better get an electrician to add a couple outlets for you... I hope that drier is not running off that extension [email protected] You can burn your house down!!

where do you do wash out & screen stuff??


----------



## raziemlutto (Feb 18, 2008)

I sorrounding a utility sink from Home depot with plexiglass, and made a base stand for the screen to stand on. You can see it on the first picture... it drains to a 5 gallon bucket. 

The dryer has a dedicated outlet i use.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

This is my set up in my storage garage. I just got the epson but can seem to get it to print dark


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

greattatee said:


> This is my set up in my storage garage. I just got the epson but can seem to get it to print dark


Are the bags of rice for just in case you get hungry while burning screens? lol.

Nice setup, but it looks like you've got a lot more space you can fill up. Screen printing shops are supposed to be crowded! 

I'm sure if you do a search on the forums you can find some posts about changing the color modes on your printer so you can print darker transparencies. Otherwise you might need to get RIP software.

-Alex


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

how's that press working for you?......i'm thinking bout' getting one


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

lol rice is good for the soul! but works great to hold down the screen. I was hoping i dont need a rip program, already spent $300+ on it. when my HP worked without a program! and I paid less than $100 for the HPbrand new. PLUS no one tells about how HUGE the epson is! The press hold great registration.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Greattatee, 
You don't want to have your squeegees stored sitting on that way, ya want them bottom side up.

have a good one


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I have an Epson 1400 and it prints great on film.

I use the R-Film from Ryonet and print using the Photo setting and the Glossy Photo setting for the paper type. No RIP but I also don't do halftones yet. You can use Ghostscript for free if you need to do them.

Good luck!


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

solid set up man. ill get pics of my basement set up soon.


----------



## embme (Feb 15, 2009)

were you located?


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm going to post up some pictures of my spare room/garage set-up soon. I use a spare room in the house for my pressing and I use my garage for my dark room space. Going to upgrade some of my equipment and make a better dark room area when I get some more cash flow. 
Will post pictures soon.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

I am in florida, About 10 miles from kennedy space center


----------



## raziemlutto (Feb 18, 2008)

Third Update...

Added 3 extra arms to my press
Aluminum Screen Rack
25x26 compression exposure unit

[media]http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9048/65677145.jpg[/media]

[media]http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/4998/img0108iqu.jpg[/media]

[media]http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/1672/img0106stz.jpg[/media]


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

you have a nice setup there..alot of things you have I want to get... here is my setup ...


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice setup. I'm working on getting mine that organized (and clean).


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

I That a homemade scoop coater?, Looks cool, how does it work?
Our coater has a round edge on 1 side, and a sharper edge on the other.
Just want to know how it was working for you?
Thanks, David


----------

